# Probleme de rsync sur portage.

## destroyedlolo

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps, j'ai du mal a synchronisé mon dépot portage :

```
>>> Starting retry 3 of 3 with rsync://91.121.125.139/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

receiving file list ... done

timestamp.chk

Number of files: 1

Number of files transferred: 1

Total file size: 32 bytes

Total transferred file size: 32 bytes

Literal data: 32 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 32

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 205

Total bytes received: 146

sent 205 bytes  received 146 bytes  140.40 bytes/sec

total size is 32  speedup is 0.09

receiving file list ... [Receiver] io timeout after 181 seconds -- exiting

rsync error: timeout in data send/receive (code 30) at io.c(140) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

!!! Exhausted addresses for rsync.fr.gentoo.org

```

et mon make.conf contient :

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

Est-ce que vous avez noter ce genre de pb, ou est-ce encore un bridage de Free   :Question: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

As-tu essayé un autre miroir ?

----------

## mcsky2

J'ai aussi le même problème.

J'ai changé de miroir sans amélioration.

emerge --sync me donne :

>>> Synchronization of repository 'gentoo' located in '/usr/portage'...

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://88.190.216.145/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

                                       _       _

http://modulix.org                     \_\__  _\_\

http://modulix.net                       \_\_\_\

http://modulix.com                        _\_\__

    33000 Bordeaux                         _\_\ \_\__

     webmaster@modulix.net                 \_\     \_\

rsync4.fr.gentoo.org - gentoo.modulix.net (88.190.216.145)

GNU/Linux-Gentoo 3.8.13-gentoo - x86_64 QEMU Virtual CPU version 1.4.2

2 processors activated (12371.88 BogoMIPS)

RAM : 2Go

HD : 500 Go (RAID 5)

Internet : 100 Mbits/sec

Portage faisait 803 Mo le 08/10/2013 à 22:00 :

- Distfiles/ebuilds : 62518/36597

- Catégories/Packages : 158/17076

receiving incremental file list

rsync: mkstemp "/data/.tmph716Pj.a1xa80" failed: Permission denied (13)

Number of files: 1

Number of files transferred: 1

Total file size: 32 bytes

Total transferred file size: 32 bytes

Literal data: 32 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 27

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 98

Total bytes received: 793

sent 98 bytes  received 793 bytes  1.78K bytes/sec

total size is 32  speedup is 0.04

rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1518) [generator=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

!!! Exhausted addresses for gentoo.modulix.net

----------

## ayame99

Bonjour,

      Pour information j ai lancé la commande hier

```
emerge --sync
```

aucun problème MAIS dans mon make .conf je ne specifie pas un serveur rsync seul le serveur GENTOO_MIRRORS= est spécifié

----------

## xaviermiller

N'ayant pas Free, je ne puis vous aider.

----------

## ayame99

Ayant aussi ce FAI je viens de tester en mettant dans mon make.conf le meme reglage que destroyedlolo a savoir 

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

aucun problème 

```
umber of files: 174780

Number of files transferred: 3470

Total file size: 307.48M bytes

Total transferred file size: 10.90M bytes

Literal data: 10.90M bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 4.32M

File list generation time: 3.859 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 110.88K

Total bytes received: 8.36M

sent 110.88K bytes  received 8.36M bytes  245.56K bytes/sec

total size is 307.48M  speedup is 36.29

q: Updating ebuild cache ... 

q: Finished 36614 entries in 0.187654 seconds

```

----------

## destroyedlolo

Non, je n'ai pas essayé avec un autre mirroir ... quand je vois que ça passe pas, je fais un wget sur le dernier latest qui va à vitesse maxi (il sature ma ligne).

@ayame99 : t'es dégroupé ou non dégroupé ?

Ce FAI fait du bridage ... pardon, de la qualité de service, différente en fonction de la situation ...

----------

## ayame99

En zone degroupé

 *Quote:*   

> Ce FAI fait du bridage ... pardon, de la qualité de service

 

J'ai connu ca, si tu as un serveur distant utilise un vpn (aucun bridage)

----------

## castor_fou

J'ai le même problème depuis 2 mois.

Je suis sous Free et non dégroupé.

Pfff

----------

## xaviermiller

Avez-vous essayé d'autres serveurs ?

et via un webrsync ?

----------

## castor_fou

Oui pas mal de serveur sans succès.

Aucun pb avec webrsync, c'est comme ça que je me mets à jour désormais...

----------

## xaviermiller

Vu les antécédents que vous avez déjà en France (Youtube flitré "au ralenti"), je soupçonnerais votre fournisseur de filtrer les ports RSYNC...

----------

## castor_fou

C'est résolu pour moi.

J'ai ajouté un noload=ipv6 au boot.

----------

